# I've just been given this



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm so chuffed 

Long story short...in the summer I visited MonTheFish to give his car a little TLC, during the course of the day he asked if I had a web site
I'd toyed with idea of getting a site but never seriously looked into it.

A few weeks later I recieved an email from him with a link to an outline of a site for me! 
A few months later and it finally emerged as this:

www.jac-in-a-box.com

Some pressie!

I'd welcome your constructive opinions, suggestions etc - young Davey is happy to incorporate or modify where possible.

Really over the moon with his efforts...superb! MTF I owe you 

If anyone I've visited has some pics of their car I'm more than happy to put them in the gallery...email them to [email protected] or [email protected]

Dave


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Cool 8)

Nice site!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Here is one i did earlier [WITH SWISSOL]









Only [smiley=jester.gif] great job MTF & JIAB.com :wink: :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Dave,

That is just fab! V professional. My only feedback would be to leave as is. I think it is professional enough, any more polished (no pun intended) and it would be too slick for a one man band. People might think he spends too much time on his web site and not enough on the cars. I think it is very appropriate for your business.

John

PS Must get round to getting you down to do Ruth and my cars!


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Chrimbo just came early for you this year dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Dave,
> 
> That is just fab! V professional. My only feedback would be to leave as is. I think it is professional enough, any more polished (no pun intended) and it would be too slick for a one man band. People might think he spends too much time on his web site and not enough on the cars. I think it is very appropriate for your business.
> 
> ...


Exactly how I feel John...not too glitzy, not too big - it's just right. Credit to the MTF, he gauged it perfectly 

I'll look forward to visiting you and Ruth when the days are warmer and longer - just use the sites enquiry form :wink:

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> Chrimbo just came early for you this year dave


Surely did Davey, and beats the ar*e of the obligatory socks and knicks :lol:

BTW posted the link to Swissol GB today and they were rather complimentary on your work...well done 

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

MTF nice site.....and Merry Crimbo D


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Very nice website Dave.  Impressed with MTF's work.

Hopefully this website will give you a few new customers and give you something to do. :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice site Dave well done MTF


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great website Dave, cannot wait to see it populated with your handiwork. Top job MonTheFish [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hopefully this website will give you a few new customers and give you something to do. :lol: :wink:


That's enough of that...I've just about got him retrained in household chores :wink:

Washing, cooking, ironing, shopping, in fact anything with an "ing" on the end (in the domestic line :roll: ) he's doing... and it suits me just fine 

You can all have him back in the Spring 

Jackie x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully this website will give you a few new customers and give you something to do. :lol: :wink:
> ...


Dave told me he is the boss at home he said if he wants to wash up before he makes the beds he will and no one will stop him :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

It's a nice piece of work indeed MTF 

Dave's like a little kid on Christmas Day...not his usual three weeks before Christmas grumpy self 

What can you do for next year? :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> Here is one i did earlier [WITH SWISSOL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Dave whos thes good looking young lad next to that fantastic yellow TT have i seen him on the telly :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dave told me he is the boss at home he said if he wants to wash up before he makes the beds he will and no one will stop him :wink: :lol:


Not quite Andy :roll: But I'm working towards it, well, at least the washing up before making the beds :lol:

Him the boss? Nah, he's delusional (like most men) 

Jackie x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one i did earlier [WITH SWISSOL]
> ...


That will be the professional pie eater of the tv cooking programme :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

> whos thes good looking young lad next to that fantastic yellow TT have i seen him on the telly


I've seen him on TV aswell - *Crimewatch* :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

slg said:


> > whos thes good looking young lad next to that fantastic yellow TT have i seen him on the telly
> 
> 
> I've seen him on TV aswell - *Crimewatch* :wink:


got to pay for the mods some how [smiley=pimp2.gif] :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Great looking site 

(what makes a wax worth Â£1280.00 though  )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


>


ower kid  as we say up north


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one i did earlier [WITH SWISSOL]
> ...


I dunno who the good looking guy is but that looks like me on the far right thinking 'How the F%*k do I get MY car THAT shiney?'


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

' said:


> ['']['":1xlqe7jh]
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


dave will do it for a good price :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

' said:


> ['']['":238wypmy] 'How the F%*k do I get MY car THAT shiney?'


A. Don't drive it all year 

Mine driven EVERY DAY of the year :wink: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Excellant site Dave very slick indeed, good work MTF

Roll on the spring


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What a great pressie Dave - Very nice site, well done MTF. Especially like the Black TTC in the background....and the gallery....and the testimonials :lol: :wink:

Glad to part of your cheerleading team


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Great site Dave!

Is that my car in the home page, where you can just see the wheels? Makes me quite sad though to realise just how clean my car was - looking out of my office window now, it isn't _quite_ as clean as that at the moment 

Nice job MTF


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I saw it last night (Barry sent me the link).

Very nice, though I did notice a few grammaticals on it. If you want me to run throguh it and check every page, I can, but you may have to wait a little while.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I saw it last night (Barry sent me the link).
> 
> Very nice, though I did notice a few grammaticals on it. If you want me to run *throguh* it and check every page, I can, but you may have to wait a little while.


Do you think you are qualified enough?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

saint said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it last night (Barry sent me the link).
> ...


It's his fingers :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks for the comments - good to see MTF getting a well deserved "pat on the back" 

Mart - yes, I think that is a part of your car, you're also featured in the gallery.
Like the way MTF has inserted "shadow" pics, very neat 

Paul - well yours just had to be there. If there was ever a couple of pictures that demonstrated how good Swissol's swirl remover is, yours are the ones. And the gallery is superb - love the way it gives a little slide show (took me a while to discover that facility :roll: )

Kell - if you could, I'd be grateful. Regret to say I'm not much of a "wordsmith" 

Reckon it's going to stay as it is - top marks MTF :wink:

Dave


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

saint said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


And besides, I didn't say typos, I said grammaticals. The two are quite different you know. :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :roll:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Dave,

Great site. But I think before and after shots of the cars would be a valuable addition to the gallery. Without seeing what the cars started off as there's no way punters can see how great you are.

Regards

Rhod


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Excellent site. Very nicely presented!

Agree before and after may be a good idea too - happy to supply a few before's of mine if you need em.

Quality though.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

If you have some "before's" yes please Paul.

[email protected] or [email protected]

Thanks, Dave


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

wow this has become a popular thread....looks like we hit the nail on the head first time dave


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> If you have some "before's" yes please Paul.
> 
> [email protected] or [email protected]
> 
> Thanks, Dave


Dave - the first 4 photo's in the link below are the before ones (save clogging up your email)

http://www.senwar.co.uk/photos/index.php?gallery=./Car


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dave - just a thought - you need to add the website to your profile now (if Jackie will let you :wink: )

You're very welcome to use my before 'n' after shots if you end up with such a page.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Well done Dave.  I will be happy if mine is half as good  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

sssgucci said:


> Well done Dave.  I will be happy if mine is half as good  Thanks again for your help.


<cough> for a small fee it would be <cough>


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

The site is absolute class Dave. Well done MTF. 

I was thinking that a gallery to showcase your work would be a good idea, but this is so much better. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

MonTheFish said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Dave.  I will be happy if mine is half as good  Thanks again for your help.
> ...


Thanks for the offer MTF but somebody has already made a start on it recently.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Looks fantastic Dave - very proffessional 

MTF - who's a clever boy then?

Hev x


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Wow!!!
V Tasty Dave, nice one MTF.
You computer buffs amaze me [smiley=computer.gif] and for your next trick [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What does HTTP 400 - Bad request mean? :?

:wink:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

saint said:


> What does HTTP 400 - Bad request mean? :?
> :wink:


Come on then Dave, answer the good man..... now you've a website this is gotta be child's play to u :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it last night (Barry sent me the link).
> ...


...or even _sufficiently qualified_ :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Again, thanks for the favourable comments. The credit goes to MTF  I'm just the lucky bloke for whom Christmas came early!



FuzzyGav said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > What does HTTP 400 - Bad request mean? :?
> ...


You're asking me! Have not a clue - but I think Sa|nt would know the answer. :wink:

And it is?  - should I be alarmed?

Dave


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

only just stumbled onto this thread.

Great Site Dave [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

saint said:


> What does HTTP 400 - Bad request mean? :?


when did you get this saint...and was it the whole site?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Time of posting and it was the url


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

cheers saint .....on it now


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Great work MTF, site looks great Dave. Just added you to my Favorites


----------

